# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Zωντανή κάμερα σε φωλιά πελαργών

## jk21

Σε αυτη τη σελιδα μπορουμε να τους παρακολουθουμε ζωντανα !

http://filoiko.blogspot.gr/2017/05/blog-post.html

Παρομοιες φωλιες , ειναι γεματο το χωριο Καναλια του βορειου Πηλιου , διπλα στη λιμνη Καρλα

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωπ ψχαλιζει λιγο η μου φαινεται?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Σ' ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Οι πελαργοί είναι πολύ μεγαλοπρεπείς για κάποιο λόγο.  :Big Grin:

----------


## peris

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο είδη κολλησα να τα κοιτάω πολύ ωραία σκέψη αυτό που έκαναν πιστεύω θα έχει αρκετούς θεατές ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Και για να πέσει και λίγος σχολιασμός, ενώ είναι νύχτα παραμένουν ξύπνιοι. Πολύ περίεργο ε; Ή λέτε λόγω της λάμπας να μπορούν να δουν και για αυτό να ξυπνάν;

----------


## NickKo

Πολυ ωραια πλασματα .. Δημητρη ευχαριστουμε ..

Ευθυμη .. δε ξερω αν παιζει ρολο παντως οταν παρακολουθουσα και τα δικα μου , στην αναπραγωγικη περιοδο και ειδικα στη φωλια μου φαινοταν οτι ηταν παντα ξυπνια ....

Κατα μηκος της εγνατιας επισης προς γιαννενα υπαρχουν ειδικα σταντ με τετραγωνικες επιφανειες αρκετα μεγαλες στις οποιες επανω εχουν μεταφερθει φωλιες πελαργων ( πριν ηταν πανω στις παλιες ξυλινες κολωνες πανω στο δρομο , οπου αντικατασταθηκαν ) .. παλι καλα το σκεφτηκαν να το κανουν ..

HelloWorld

----------


## Soulaki

Υπέροχο, πρωτη φορά βλέπω κατι παρόμοιο, και πολυ καλη η σκέψη σας, να το μοιραστείτε μαζί μας.......σε αναμονή, να δούμε και τα μωρουλια, τωρα.

----------


## jk21

Συχνα βρισκουμε ζωντανες καμερες σε φωλιες πουλιων και παλιοτερα ειχαμε αντιστοιχο θεμα με αετους ! η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι πελαργοι μου θυμιζουν τον τοπο μου (αν και δεν ειμαι απο τα κοντινα στην Καρλα χωρια ) και εικονες που θυμαμαι απο παιδικα χρονια και το συντομο διαστημα που περασα σε καποια οργανωση λιγο αργοτερα , που μου εδινε την ευκαιρια να επισκεφτομαι συχνα τον βιοτοπο γυρω απ τη λιμνη .... ειναι μεγαλη φαση και ελπιζω να το ζησουμε , οταν βγουνε τα μικρα ... ποια μικρα δηλαδη ... θηριακια ειναι ... που απο ενα σημειο και μετα τα βλεπουν ακομα και οι περαστικοι .Ο κοσμος αγκαλιαζει αυτα τα πουλια οπου συνηθως κανουν φωλιες και αυτο ειναι κατι που με χαροποιει  !

----------


## Soulaki

Κάθε μερα το κοιτάω......ειναι πανέμορφο, και μου αρέσει να παρακολουθώ την συμπεριφορά του.
Επισης ειναι σούπερ, και η νυχτερινή λήψη.....τον χάζευα εχτές.

----------

